# JD 4440 3pt problem



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Was using the 4440 today doing some 3 point work and now the 3 point won't raise. All other hydraulic functions work fine...front end loader, steering, and remotes. Hydraulic fluid level is fine. Linkage moves fine. Any thoughts? Also is it safe to run it like this? Don't need the 3 point tomorrow, but really need the front end loader for hay. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Try moving the min/max selector side of console from one end to the other ? Mine occasionally freezes this seems to get things moving.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Be sure nut(parts key 39) is tight in RS valve housing. I've seen these nuts work loose affecting 3 pt control or lack of control. Ditto on what Nitram stated about checking setting on L/D control to "minimum"


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Nitram said:


> Try moving the min/max selector side of console from one end to the other ? Mine occasionally freezes this seems to get things moving.


Thanks Nitram. That did the trick.


----------

